# Wellness Core or Wellness super 5 mix: small breed



## JazzysMom (Jan 22, 2011)

Jazz is a 7 month old miniature wirehaired doxie. Here i am thinking already what to feed him when he is an adult. Right now he is on Wellness Puppy. I don't know whether to feed him Wellness super 5 mix: Small Breed or Wellness core. Can anyone help me decide?


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Wellness Core all day, and twice on Sundays.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't feed kibble, but if I did and had to choose I would say Core.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi, no need to be feeding a small breed puppy food. You could transition to core now:biggrin: Puppy formulas are a gimmick. I only recommend large breed puppy food and there are alternatives for that:amen:


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't feel grains are a bad thing in pet food, but I do think Wellness Super 5 is grain heavy. Core is grain free but what is more important is that it has plenty of meat and the right amount of protein.

I'd feed Core over Super 5 all day as well


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I don't feed kibble anymore either, but I would definitely choose CORE over Super 5 :smile:


----------



## JazzysMom (Jan 22, 2011)

The petsmart i go to only has Wellness super 5 mix. But when i was at petco buying jazz some pet stairs i saw wellness core. I've heard good things about welnnes core. The petsmart i go to doesn't have wellness core . And also i didn't know wellness core had a puppy formula.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Core all the way.

I keep trying to switch to cheaper grain free cat food and always end up going right back to Core.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi! I would switch to Core whenever possible. To avoid upset in your dogs stomach of course mix in to your other kibble. We feed our Terrier/Dauchsund Wellness Core Turkey mix. Cleared up his skin problems & He does not need his anal glands expressed as much (he had problems with loose stools on other kibbles which included even a small amount of grain)


----------



## JazzysMom (Jan 22, 2011)

I was told not to switch jazz to adult food til he is exactly a year old. Now i'm thinking about wellness core and evo red meat for small breed dogs.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

JazzysMom said:


> I was told not to switch jazz to adult food til he is exactly a year old. Now i'm thinking about wellness core and evo red meat for small breed dogs.


Small dogs can eat adult food at any time. It is only large breed dogs that need to be on a specific food (one that has appropriate calcium and phosphorus rations) when they are puppies. That is because large breed puppies need slow, controlled growth, and that just isn't an issue in small dogs.


----------

